# 100% Golden Pass rate!



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! That is a wonderful accomplishment, and especially at her age!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations!! What a trooper Piper is!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hooo!! That is great that both you and your friend passed, and that Piper earned her JH!!!

Go Goldens!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Fantastic job, and very inspiring! Congratulations.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrrats to you as well!! Seems to have been contagious this weekend!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Way to go, Piper! This just goes to show that dogs with ED or HD aren't disabled and can lead very fulfilling lives with the right regimen of care.  Good luck preparing for the WCX!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to Piper !!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats! That's a great accomplishment with such a young dog!!! And a general "yay!" for the goldens!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Goldens rock! Your goldens rock too! Congrats!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Score one for the Fluffies.
Well done Piper and Rowdy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Great job!!! So proud of you guys!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GO PIPER! (and Rowdy!) It seems like it was so recently that you were telling us about her ED. So glad to see her doing so well


----------

